# THLS 2009-2010 Official Picture Thread



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Well, heres our stuff...


2009 Chevy Silverado 3500HD with Boss 8ft 2in Poly V-Plow

1999 Chevy 2500, with Western 8.5 Unimount (Just sold the 7.5 for this truck ), new 6.0L crate engine.


Buyers V-BOX (just got 10-02-09), it has a 1 year old 10.5 HP Intek on it

We also have 2 snow blowers, i will take some photos, and get model info...

I know its not much, but this is only our 3rd or 4th year plowing...

Questions and Comments welcome...

Pics... 
1. The salter on the way home.
2. Here it is in the light, from the side.
3. Heres a pic of the front.
4. Heres the motor and what not.
5. Here is the motor after i cleaned it up a little.

Oh, yea, this salter was sitting out side, and we didnt think it would start, but we put gas in it, pulled a few times, saw their was no spark plug. We put one in, i pulled, and it started right up...


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

*99*

Here is my brothers 99 Chevy 2500, he had a 7.5 Western Ultramount on it, but sold it to buy a 8.5 Ultramount.


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

*09*

1. Heres the plow.
2. Sticker.
3. Sittin at a job.
4. Pushin some snow.
5. Here it is at another job, thats my little magnet on it, i know its gay. (It was free, and gay magnet are better then none.)


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

that thing sure does sag in the front huh


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Your snow blower is where your ballast should be...

That 09 is sagging perty bad.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

rusty_keg_3;818880 said:


> 1. Heres the plow.
> 2. Sticker.
> 3. Sittin at a job.
> 4. Pushin some snow.
> 5. Here it is at another job, thats my little magnet on it, i know its gay. (It was free, and gay magnet are better then none.)


You need help on teh front end!!!!!!!!!!

T-Bars....Timberins!!!!


----------



## sjosephlawncare (Jan 17, 2008)

I haven't that much sag since snoops last video


----------



## EXR (Apr 1, 2009)

Needs more then cranking the tbars...gm's need leveling kits.
The front end is a joke without them.


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

duh the snowblower is the ballast!


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

EGLC;818897 said:


> that thing sure does sag in the front huh


Yea, once a pallet of salt is in there its fine... But we need to address it...



BladeScape;819051 said:


> Your snow blower is where your ballast should be...
> 
> That 09 is sagging perty bad.


We used to have a pallet of salt in it... But we just got the v-box...



02DURAMAX;819068 said:


> You need help on teh front end!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> T-Bars....Timberins!!!!


Yea, i know...



sjosephlawncare819631 said:


> I haven't that much sag since snoops last video


Ha



albhb3;820191 said:


> duh the snowblower is the ballast!


LOL



EXR;819767 said:


> Needs more then cranking the tbars...gm's need leveling kits.
> The front end is a joke without them.


Yea, its because the suspension is so stiff in the rear...


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

*Pic*

I was looking at some pics and found some of my snapper, and the dodge we had, but sold last fall... It was a 95 3500, with Fisher Plow (i thuink 8.5 or 9 ft)... It had a Snow Ex 1875 Tailgate spreader on it, which we sold with the truck... :realmad:

The one where the blower is blowing that was about 1 ft of snow...

We also had another 94 Ram 2500 which 7.5 ft Western ultramount on it (both at the same time)...


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

rusty_keg_3;820205 said:


> Yea, its because the suspension is so stiff in the rear...


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

BladeScape;820319 said:


>


:laughing:

Rusty, you may want to check the spelling in your signature.


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

cretebaby;820324 said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Rusty, you may want to check the spelling in your signature.


Oh, crap... Thanks


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks good, that old Dodge looks like a solid truck


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

your brother has nice trucks.


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

KL&M Snow Div.;820717 said:


> Looks good, that old Dodge looks like a solid truck


Yea, it was a good plow truck, but it had the "death wobble"... And right after we sold it (same day, they blew the brake lines. The tranny went out about 2 months later, and then had a small electrical fire... We were lucky we sold it...



THEGOLDPRO;820726 said:


> your brother has nice trucks.


Thanks, you have some nice looking trucks too...


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

rusty_keg_3;818853 said:


> Well, heres our stuff...
> 
> 
> 2009 Chevy Silverado 3500HD with Boss 8ft 2in Poly V-Plow
> ...


Just a question, did you guys convert that OBS 99 truck to a 6.0L? If so what year of truck was it out of? Or did you mean 5.7L? Also forgot to mention like everybody else said, nice trucks. That 1 ton definitely needs some help up front, it looks like my yukon lol.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Dang,hopefully the fire didn't tear it up too bad.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm guessing he ment 5.7, because the 6.0 would be by no means a plug and play deal. The motor mounts aren't even in the same place.


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;821582 said:


> I'm guessing he ment 5.7, because the 6.0 would be by no means a plug and play deal. The motor mounts aren't even in the same place.


Thats what i was thinking, but it has been done and wouldnt hurt too see pics if it was.


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

KL&M Snow Div.;821511 said:


> Dang,hopefully the fire didn't tear it up too bad.


It wasnt to bad, they still drive the truck...



sven_502;821284 said:


> Just a question, did you guys convert that OBS 99 truck to a 6.0L? If so what year of truck was it out of? Or did you mean 5.7L? .


My bad, it was the 5.7m our 09 has a 6.0... Sorry



NICHOLS LANDSCA;821582 said:


> I'm guessing he ment 5.7, because the 6.0 would be by no means a plug and play deal. The motor mounts aren't even in the same place.


Yes, thank you


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

*Update*

Ok, we have been working on the salter, we plan on sandblasting ity, then rhino lining the inside, and possibly out side... We just ordered the chain we needed, and the wiring harness, now we are looking for a controller. We have one, but it might not work...

Has anyone else out there "restored" a salter?

The first pic is where the engine was, we took that piece too...


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

The wiring harness and chain came in for our salter... We will be ordering the controller soon....


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Bump.............


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice looking equipment.


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

f250man;834337 said:


> Nice looking equipment.


Thanks man


----------



## T&M SnowMan (Sep 29, 2008)

so thats a 3/4 ton with all that sag in the front with a poly blade? how much does that plow weigh?...I get about 1 to 1.5" sag at most...looks like if you hit the brakes fast enough your ass end would be in the air...lol...need more wight in the bed...but you need a little lift in that truck, level it or somethin..thats what I dont like about the Chevys and GMCs, they sag too much with the IFS front ends...Fords and Dodges dont get that..


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

T&M SnowMan;834354 said:


> so thats a 3/4 ton with all that sag in the front with a poly blade? how much does that plow weigh?...I get about 1 to 1.5" sag at most...looks like if you hit the brakes fast enough your ass end would be in the air...lol...need more wight in the bed...but you need a little lift in that truck, level it or somethin..thats what I dont like about the Chevys and GMCs, they sag too much with the IFS front ends...Fords and Dodges dont get that..


No, its a 1 ton... Silverado 3500HD! The plow weighs about 900#... Because its a 1 ton, the rear suspension is real stiff, it usualy had a pallet of salt in the back... But this year it will have the salter in it, so we shouldn't have a problem. But we will see...


----------



## T&M SnowMan (Sep 29, 2008)

rusty_keg_3;834366 said:


> No, its a 1 ton... Silverado 3500HD! The plow weighs about 900#... Because its a 1 ton, the rear suspension is real stiff, it usualy had a pallet of salt in the back... But this year it will have the salter in it, so we shouldn't have a problem. But we will see...


oh man, its a 1 ton and its sagging like that? There isnt a front coil spring upgrade for those or anything?...I understand what your saying about leveling it out with the weight in the back, but it still doesnt fix the nosedive it is taking in the pictures..ya know what I mean?...I would definetely look into some sort of an upgrade for that front end..you tighten up the torsion bars?


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

T&M SnowMan;834552 said:


> oh man, its a 1 ton and its sagging like that? There isnt a front coil spring upgrade for those or anything?...I understand what your saying about leveling it out with the weight in the back, but it still doesnt fix the nosedive it is taking in the pictures..ya know what I mean?...I would definetely look into some sort of an upgrade for that front end..you tighten up the torsion bars?


Yea, we know, we were looking into timbers or just a leveling kit...


----------



## grandchero97 (Oct 27, 2009)

rusty_keg_3;818853 said:


> We also have 2 snow blowers, i will take some photos, and get model #


please more details


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

*Update*

Well, we sandblasted the salter and parts a few weeks back, lined the truck beds, primed the salter, then pained. Oh and our controller came in and the wiring harness... Its all wired up, we just need to replace the starter on the salter... Lots of pics to follow

Note- im going hunting, so i wont respond for a while...


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

More pics...


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Heres the lined parts, and how the paint compares to the 09...

Oh, and we bought all new nuts and bolts for it...


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Found some when we blasted... And the small parts after they were blasted... Oh, and the freshly lined beds...


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Ryan sold the Micky t's off the 99, and got these... He sanded them, and painted, also bought new posts, and lugs... Ill throw in a pick of the mickeys too... They sucked for plowin...


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

I got more stuff, but gotta finish packing for hunting.


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

im gonna add a few more pics today


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

We got the plows out, put the V plow on the 09, and we plan on gettin the salter in tomorrow. Then we are gonna Fill up the tank, park it, and wait for snow. Oh, we put spare parts, tools, and what not in both trucks too..

We will probably powerwash the plow too, its kinda dirty...


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice rigs. I like the Chevy/ Boss combo.  
Good job on the spreader.


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Quality SR;891918 said:


> Nice rigs. I like the Chevy/ Boss combo.
> Good job on the spreader.


Thanks, we had to rush to finish the salter (still workin on getting it runing), i tuged the pull start a few times and broke it, and the starter wasnt working...


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

*Pics*

Some pics i snapped today. We got the salter in, and operating...


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

A few more, oh, and Ryan (my bro/boss) got a rotation (magnetic) light for the new truck...


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

is 6am, cant sleep.... Bump


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Very nice ! Looks like that sander helps reduce the nose dive that the truck had.


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

GMCHD plower;905528 said:


> Very nice ! Looks like that sander helps reduce the nose dive that the truck had.


Thanks man, when you gettin a plow for your 09? Yea, in the pics the sander/saler is about 3/4 full... And we have boards we still gotta put back on...


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

rusty_keg_3;906656 said:


> Thanks man, when you gettin a plow for your 09? Yea, in the pics the sander/saler is about 3/4 full... And we have boards we still gotta put back on...


I don't know when a plow will be put on the 09. Probably next winter. I'm only 14 so I don't have the funds to put one on there. It's my parents truck. But once I get my license it will become my truck.


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

i just noticed i didnt put pics of the buyers controller mounted...

We just put a new starter, rewind, fuel filter, air filter, oil filter, battery, magneto, and chains for the salter... We already used it once.

But we had to "mod" the chute, the salter wont go all the way forward in the bed, because of the chute, so we cut off a small part of a flap for a few more inches...

And a pic of the old air filter, keep in mind this engine was new last year, look how dirty the air filter is...

And we put the new barney know on... Dont worry, they come off in the spring...


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Do you do any dirt driveways? Does the boss dig them up alot?


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

GMCHD plower;906717 said:


> Do you do any dirt driveways? Does the boss dig them up alot?


Dirt... not really, some stone ones... You can get shoes, we just leave a pile of rocks and snow, and in the spring, go spread it out...


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Ok thanks it has a float function dosen't it? I like fishers. But a buddy of mine just picked up a 05 Duramax with a boss so I want to get peoples opinions. Cause if he likes it and it dosen't dig up the dirt to bad I might have my parents think about a boss. I do also live in the home state of fisher plows though.... MAINE


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

GMCHD plower;906741 said:


> Ok thanks it has a float function dosen't it? I like fishers. But a buddy of mine just picked up a 05 Duramax with a boss so I want to get peoples opinions. Cause if he likes it and it dosen't dig up the dirt to bad I might have my parents think about a boss. I do also live in the home state of fisher plows though.... MAINE


Yes, it has float... You have dirt driveways?


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Ya I personally have a 350' driveway to my house then we have another 350' driveway with a parking area for our barn that my mom runs.


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

GMCHD plower;908199 said:


> Ya I personally have a 350' driveway to my house then we have another 350' driveway with a parking area for our barn that my mom runs.


Their not even stoned? Where i live, if its not cement or asphult, its stones... Not really dirt ones here... Dont you get stuck when its muddy out?


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Well the house driveway is crushed tar. The barn is just plain gravely dirt mix.


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

GMCHD plower;908251 said:


> Well the house driveway is crushed tar. The barn is just plain gravely dirt mix.


Ahh, i was gonna say, just plain dirt... that would suck... how old are you?


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

14... why?


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

GMCHD plower;908278 said:


> 14... why?


No reason, you said your mom... Im only 17 tho.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

Everythings looking good. Have you had anything to plow yet? All I have done is 3 saltings over here in PGH, PA.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Do you go to a local yard to get loaded with salt? Or are you hideing something from us?


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

G.M.Landscaping;908844 said:


> Everythings looking good. Have you had anything to plow yet? All I have done is 3 saltings over here in PGH, PA.


Not really, we plow at the Crysler and Jeep plant, and i guess it was just slush, and salted a few other places... No snow yet


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

*Cleaned up the trucks...*

Well, we havent had enough snow, but we have salted, and decided to wash up thi trucks, and snap a few pics... Let me know what you think...

These are off my cell, my bro is gonna send me some that he took with his camera... We might use some of these for advertising...


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks good, but the dead light on the older Chevy is bugging me haha.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Retake the pictures when the sun is out. your ad might pix may come out to dark.. Or need time get one when it's snowing!


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

GMCHD plower;910108 said:


> Do you go to a local yard to get loaded with salt? Or are you hideing something from us?


I wish i was hiding something, but we dont have a way to load salt at this time, so we go to a local yard... Hopefully next year we will have a bin, and loader...



G.M.Landscaping;908844 said:


> Everythings looking good. Have you had anything to plow yet? All I have done is 3 saltings over here in PGH, PA.


Still nothing to plow, went out and salted a few times...


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Some more pics....


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Oh, b4 we washed the trucks, i had the 99 to get a Christmas tree for mom. I stopped by my other brothers house to drop off some invoices. And snapped a few pics next to his trucks...


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

KL&M Snow Div.;918979 said:


> Looks good, but the dead light on the older Chevy is bugging me haha.


Thanks, i didnt even realize the 99 has a burned out light... Actually, those lights arent even supposed to turn on when the plow is on... I will bring it to my brothers attention. Thanks



grandview;918980 said:


> Retake the pictures when the sun is out. your ad might pix may come out to dark.. Or need time get one when it's snowing!


Yea, we were thinking they were a little on the dark, and it its snowing it would look sweet! Thanks for the ideas. We did a quick wash too, just to get the salt off of them. If we do it again hopefully we can wax them up, park them till it snows, then snap pics. Then go out and plow. The 09 is just chillin in a garage right now, waitin for more snow or ice..


----------



## bossman22 (Dec 8, 2009)

Very sweet! I thought you had black rims on the red newer chevy?


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

bossman22;919017 said:


> Very sweet! I thought you had black rims on the red newer chevy?


Well, we had some "SWEET" Mickey T's, that we put on the 09, but put a new engine in the 99 over the summer, and since the 09 is a "work" truck we decided to take them off, and put them on my brothers 99, which is his personal truck. We just sold them a few weeks back, cause they SUCKED for plowing... If you look thou my other pics, i think i show them on the 09 and for sure on the 99...

We will get some nicer rims for one or both trucks b4 to long, just not as "flashy". We need to get the 09 lettered first...


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

Lets see some more of the dump trucks


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Also if we retake pics we will have one of our brother-in-laws "touch" them up for us. They are both good with photoshop, one is in graphic design, and the other is more into video producing. I am looking at getting a nice camera this winter, and recording, and having a sweet video made.


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

TommyMac;919034 said:


> Lets see some more of the dump trucks


Ok, found a few. The F650 is my brothers (Mike). He is the VP of Toledo Cason (the name on the F650). The yellow Pete (quad axle) is his other companies (KEGZ Trucking). The Red L9000 is his, also. He had another L9000, but a few months ago, it blew a tire and flipped end over end... Total Loss, so he is borrowing the other red truck you see from a friend....

I work for him. (Help around his shops, and i wash his trucks, and clean them out for him). He is gonna teach me how to drive and operate them b4 to long.


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

A few more dump pics... He did a dredging job, and hired his trucks to haul... Not fun to clean. I only took a b4 and after of the L9000, i didn't think about it b4 i did the Pete... And a few of just the Pete...


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

I have a thread, asking about "Snow Hauling". I have been talking to him (Mike, my one bro) about looking into it...


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks for the pics...Tell your brotha to teach you right now how to drive & put a plow on the tri & make some good money...

My dad showed me in a empty parking lot how to drive & shift a truck b4 I could "legally" drive a car...now I'm 23 & been driving trucks "legally" since I turned 18


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

TommyMac;919088 said:


> Thanks for the pics...Tell your brotha to teach you right now how to drive & put a plow on the tri & make some good money...
> 
> My dad showed me in a empty parking lot how to drive & shift a truck b4 I could "legally" drive a car...now I'm 23 & been driving trucks "legally" since I turned 18


I would, but he is a very busy man. Thats why he pays me to come and work for him. He would rather have the money, and clean the trucks him self. But he travels alot, and has 2 children. He chooses them over washing trucks which is good. I doubt he would want to put a plow on the Tri (do you mean the L9000? or Pete?). That would be sweet, but he would just have one of his drivers drive it, and we dont have big enough jobs for that yet. Maybe next year...

I think he might pay for me to get my CDL, once i turn 18. (6 months, and 6 days). xysport


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

rusty_keg_3;919116 said:


> I would, but he is a very busy man. Thats why he pays me to come and work for him. He would rather have the money, and clean the trucks him self. But he travels alot, and has 2 children. He chooses them over washing trucks which is good. I doubt he would want to put a plow on the Tri (do you mean the L9000? or Pete?). That would be sweet, but he would just have one of his drivers drive it, and we dont have big enough jobs for that yet. Maybe next year...
> 
> I think he might pay for me to get my CDL, once i turn 18. (6 months, and 6 days). xysport


Yup I meant the Ford...From your pics it looks like were you park the trucks theres some area, take one out your self in the area...And when I meant put a plow on the tri I meant for it to be plowing for a town or the state not parking lots or something, however I've dun it & it sucked


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

TommyMac;919154 said:


> Yup I meant the Ford...From your pics it looks like were you park the trucks theres some area, take one out your self in the area...And when I meant put a plow on the tri I meant for it to be plowing for a town or the state not parking lots or something, however I've dun it & it sucked


Well, theirs a little room. Thats at his house. He sold his house (which he build a brand new, huge barn on). Then he bought his house he lives at now. Its a farm house. He has one Big old barn, 1 rather large garage, 3 medium sized garages, and a old fashioned smoke house.The drive way is just wide enough for all those big trucks, and his Sierra... And he keeps his Firebird in one of the garages.. .It has a 460 in it, its SWEET!

But anywho, how do you get into plowing with a truck like that for the gov? I thought they just hired subs for like side streets, and culdesacs... I think it would be easier and cheaper if he just hauls off snow. Because he dosent have to put plows on, and worry as much about his drivers hitting stuff... Ya know? Oh, and he has like 50 acres, i think...

Soon we are building a stone road in his feild so he can have stuff dumped way back there...Like dirt and what not...


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

rusty_keg_3;919186 said:


> Well, theirs a little room. Thats at his house. He sold his house (which he build a brand new, huge barn on). Then he bought his house he lives at now. Its a farm house. He has one Big old barn, 1 rather large garage, 3 medium sized garages, and a old fashioned smoke house.The drive way is just wide enough for all those big trucks, and his Sierra... And he keeps his Firebird in one of the garages.. .It has a 460 in it, its SWEET!
> 
> But anywho, how do you get into plowing with a truck like that for the gov? I thought they just hired subs for like side streets, and culdesacs... I think it would be easier and cheaper if he just hauls off snow. Because he dosent have to put plows on, and worry as much about his drivers hitting stuff... Ya know? Oh, and he has like 50 acres, i think...
> 
> Soon we are building a stone road in his feild so he can have stuff dumped way back there...Like dirt and what not...


I live in Mass & they have more subs than their own trucks to plow & salt with....I myself plow in an old Mack tri axle dump with an 11' plow it gets $116.50 an hr, some other states pay more...I've also plowed for local towns with a triaxle it can be a ball busta but not to to bad


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

TommyMac;919204 said:


> I live in Mass & they have more subs than their own trucks to plow & salt with....I myself plow in an old Mack tri axle dump with an 11' plow it gets $116.50 an hr, some other states pay more...I've also plowed for local towns with a triaxle it can be a ball busta but not to to bad


Wow, thats sweet. I will tell him about that, and maybe he will look into it for next year? Any pics of your Mack with the plow?

How much would it cost to put a plow on the L9000, and a spreader? With a spreader is it better to get one of the under tailgate ones, or a big v-box? It seems live a under tailgate would be cheaper...


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

rusty_keg_3;919231 said:


> Wow, thats sweet. I will tell him about that, and maybe he will look into it for next year? Any pics of your Mack with the plow?
> 
> How much would it cost to put a plow on the L9000, and a spreader? With a spreader is it better to get one of the under tailgate ones, or a big v-box? It seems live a under tailgate would be cheaper...


No pics of Mack because no dig. cam....Cost of plow depends on what you get if used probally around $2,000 or even cheaper, new about $10,000....I like the undertailgate spreader on 6 wheelers but not so much a truck with a 16' body or bigger...I couldn't tell you how much a sander cost because I dont own the truck I drive...A sander will increase your profits but can be a huge PIA & lots of truck trouble...How's that Ford speced axle wise...does it have @ least a 14,000 F/A


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

TommyMac;919262 said:


> No pics of Mack because no dig. cam....Cost of plow depends on what you get if used probally around $2,000 or even cheaper, new about $10,000....I like the undertailgate spreader on 6 wheelers but not so much a truck with a 16' body or bigger...I couldn't tell you how much a sander cost because I dont own the truck I drive...A sander will increase your profits but can be a huge PIA & lots of truck trouble...How's that Ford speced axle wise...does it have @ least a 14,000 F/A


Ahh, well im going to his house sat, i will ask...


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

*More pics*

Heres the pics my bro took, with his camera... they are better quality...


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

More...........


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

The last of them... sorry if theirs doubles...


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

*Toro*

Heres a few pics i found of our Toro... (Some one asked about it)

Its a old Toro CCR Powerlite- E, its nothin fancy, but beats shoveling... We need to put a new rewind on it, but for now it has the electric start...


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Your right there. Definatly beats shoveling.


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

GMCHD plower;928956 said:


> Your right there. Definatly beats shoveling.


Yea, but theirs still lots of shovelin to be done...


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

rusty_keg_3;938130 said:


> Yea, but theirs still lots of shovelin to be done...


Ya but for the amount you don't have to shovel its worth it.


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

GMCHD plower;938398 said:


> Ya but for the amount you don't have to shovel its worth it.


O yea... Lots of time and money saved...


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

*Jan 5th*

Well, we got lucky, and finally got some d*** snow... It was only 2 inches, but that was enough for us for most jobs... We worked like 4-5 hrs, but didnt get called out to the big boys... Me and my brother in law were in the 99, doing residential, and the apartments... And my bro was doing ones that needed salyed with the 09 (because it has a salter). Then he went to the Jeep plant (he is doin some subbin there).

So i snapped a few pics, but they are just of the 99...

Oh, and they are callin for 3-6 tomorrow afternoon throu tomorrow night... I am pumped!! wesport

I also forgot our salter was FULL, and all of it got wet and froze, so we had to bust up all of it and take it out. And now somethin is broke on the salter. The drag chain stopped workin. We assume its cause the salt was frozen, and we enguaged it, and either broke some gears or destroyed the clutch... We will see tomorrow at the repair shop brght and early... Not to excited :crying::realmad:


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

O yea, it took a lil over 10 (man) hours to bust up all of that salt... That really, really, really SUCKED


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

rusty_keg_3;947400 said:


> O yea, it took a lil over 10 (man) hours to bust up all of that salt... That really, really, really SUCKED


That happened to me before a few years back. Not as bad. Only the top foot layer froze solid. Took a pick axe to it. I had 2-1/2 yards in there. That would of really sucked if it all froze.


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

G.M.Landscaping;947527 said:


> That happened to me before a few years back. Not as bad. Only the top foot layer froze solid. Took a pick axe to it. I had 2-1/2 yards in there. That would of really sucked if it all froze.


Yea, i wish just the top froze, but it ALL froze :realmad::realmad::realmad:


----------



## lawnprolawns (Oct 31, 2008)

rusty_keg_3;953853 said:


> Yea, i wish just the top froze, but it ALL froze :realmad::realmad::realmad:


Heat helps. I've heard that you can park the truck in a heated garage and it will loosen the salt up a lot. Might try that in the future. If I salt and have some left over I make sure to park the dump indoors s it doesn't get wet and stays a little warmer.


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

lawnprolawns;953913 said:


> Heat helps. I've heard that you can park the truck in a heated garage and it will loosen the salt up a lot. Might try that in the future. If I salt and have some left over I make sure to park the dump indoors s it doesn't get wet and stays a little warmer.


Yea, the guy we paid to salt our accounts because this froze up said that. But we had a storm on the way, and didnt wanna have to pay some one again... Oh, and we got the salter workin again... We still dont know why it was actin up...

Heres some pics from last storm... We got 2-5 inches... Both trucks were out for over 10 hrs...

Oh, i almost forgot... Our 4 wheel drive in the 2500 went out!:realmad::crying::angry::realmad: We have no idea what it is yet, luckily it went out when we had like 4 accounts left... Oh, and the freakin heat is actin up... We just replaced that box, and its broken again!!!! Bad day for the 99...


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Heres some more pics...


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

I bought myself a new camera, and just got some professional grade video editing software (Sony Vegas)... So, i whipped up a lil video, sorry about the first few min, i accidentally added a effect, and didn't notice.

What do you think?


----------



## murraysnow (Sep 6, 2009)

looks good


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

murraysnow;1003199 said:


> looks good


thanks man


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

I like how someone 3 years younger than me and doesn't even have their license has a newer truck than me...

Oh well. I think I'd take my 87 over an 09 anyway. 

Nice trucks bud, I really like your brothers 99


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

87chevy;1008011 said:


> I like how someone 3 years younger than me and doesn't even have their license has a newer truck than me...
> 
> Oh well. I think I'd take my 87 over an 09 anyway.
> 
> Nice trucks bud, I really like your brothers 99


Im 17, i have my license, im gonna be 18 in june. Im a junior in HS...

Onec you drive/ plow in it, i dobut it.

Thanks man, the red is the bis (1/2 mine, 1/2 my bros), we paid it off b4 we put 50 miles on it... I know he would say thanks... So thanks


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

Not talking about you. I was reffering to the 14 year old kid

And no i wouldn't doubt it. Lets compare the cost of replacing power steering pumps  Plus mine has a better heater than my dads 04 silverado. It's amazing


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

87chevy;1008256 said:


> Not talking about you. I was reffering to the 14 year old kid
> 
> And no i wouldn't doubt it. Lets compare the cost of replacing power steering pumps  Plus mine has a better heater than my dads 04 silverado. It's amazing


Oh, my bad... lol


----------

